# ADGA Nationals 2014



## caprine crazy

I'm very disappointed with ADGA this year. They are charging for live streaming this year. It's a 5 dollar fee to watch the show, but it's free to watch the colomara sale. And you probably have to be 18 or older to sign up and register to watch the show. I'm only 16. I was wanting to watch my friend Riley show, but I guess that's not gonna happen. I just don't think it's fair. Yes, it's a lot to put on the show. Yes, live streaming does cost, but it's been free the past 2 years! There are companies out there that will do live streaming for free! I guess I just see it as another way for them to get your money.


----------



## Emzi00

It does suck, but it's better than not at all. All you need is a credit card. $5 isn't a ton of money, especially compared to what people spend to actually drive there with your goats.


----------



## VincekFarm

Since they are charging this year, I sure hope that the video quality will be better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so bummed! If I was knew I was going to be home (not sure what days I'm working yet) I would pay.. But.. With my luck.. I'll be working for the breeds I want to watch.. :sigh:


----------



## ciwheeles

There was a huge fight about this on Fbook last night. It does suck, but it's only $5. That's the cost of a cup of coffee or lunch.  It cost so much for people to go there and show. It's better that everyone that wants to watch just pay $5 then ADGA push it onto the exhibitors or members to pay. I think the figure I heard for how much it costs ADGA to live steam is $5000. It's suppose to be a whole lot better quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does anyone know if you will be able to watch any of it?? I know it's $5 for the whole week.. I only want to watch LaManchas and Nigerians LOL!

Maybe I'll just suck it up and pay if I'll be home to watch my breeds..


----------



## ciwheeles

I may watch the Nigerians. I bought a doe and she's competing at nationals before I meet up with the breeder


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool! What doe if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ciwheeles

Don't mind at all! It's Phoenix Farm Sensation. Ashley had her signed up before we opted to buy her. I'm excited about it though since I'm not going. 

I completely forgot too my friend at SweetGarden goats will be there with her Nigis to so I will want to watch them  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh very nice!  I have her son  out of her and Uproar whom you also own lol  he's a VERY handsome boy!! Sadly I only got one kid from him this year... And a buckling at that.. And he is sold now.. Leaving soon :/


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol he is! And he has the sweetest personality. He scored an 87 VEE last Tuesday which was super exciting! If he hadn't been over height he would have gone higher 

I love that buck you had! I didn't realize it was out of those two. I was thinking about repeating the breeding

I love your new Lamanchas too! I have to say the whole no ear thing is growing on me. They all have the sweetest faces too! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

$5 is a very reasonable fee to watch the whole weeks worth of showing. Hubby and I are going to Louisville to watch the Nubian classes, and we'll be watching the livestreaming of the rest of the show when we get home.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> Lol he is! And he has the sweetest personality. He scored an 87 VEE last Tuesday which was super exciting! If he hadn't been over height he would have gone higher
> 
> I love that buck you had! I didn't realize it was out of those two. I was thinking about repeating the breeding
> 
> I love your new Lamanchas too! I have to say the whole no ear thing is growing on me. They all have the sweetest faces too! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 I think my boy got his super sweet personality from him  he's such a sweetie! 
That's great!!  too bad he was OH!

He's an awesome boy! I really like him  wouldn't have sold him if I wasn't working on my LaManchas more..

Thank you  I love my girls 
Hehe! I love the ears! So adorable!  
They do  and the best personalities


----------



## COgoatLover25

How do you watch the show? Anyone have a link?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It will be here 
http://www.nationalshow.org/livestream.htm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Skyla !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem  :thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw man, that five whole dollars! I coulda bought some snacks to watch the show with that! :lol: Eh, I'll just not watch it, you'll have to tell me how much better the quality is, then I may pay next year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Aw man, that five whole dollars! I coulda bought some snacks to watch the show with that! :lol: Eh, I'll just not watch it, you'll have to tell me how much better the quality is, then I may pay next year


:lol:

I think that's where I'm at.. :/ if I had known sooner, I would have been more prepared for it.. (Only working between 8-16hrs a week right now... Feeding and caring for my goats coms first.. I'm(they, I guess lol) pretty much living pay check to pay check right now lol

I mean.. I know it's only $5.. But that's a bag of shavings or a bale of hay I could buy in place of it..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I could have 1/3 or 1/5 of a bale of hay with that :ROFL: :slapfloor: Or some a bag of chips, or something :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

But I don't have a credit card! I only have cash!


----------



## caprine crazy

That's exactly how I feel Little Bits and Skyla! Yeah I know it's cheap, but what about the teens who don't have credit cards (yes there are teens w/o credit cards. Shocking, I know!) to pay. I don't even have a checking account! Or a job! I can't even drive by myself yet! Being underprivileged sucks.


----------



## CritterCarnival

COgoatLover25 said:


> How do you watch the show? Anyone have a link?


Go here: http://adga.org/pages_adga/nationalshow/2014/webcast.html

On the left side is a Register Now button that takes you to the registration and payment page, and has a list of start times for each breed/section.


----------



## ciwheeles

caprine crazy said:


> But I don't have a credit card! I only have cash!


You can get a Visa or MasterCard gift card at CVS or Walgreens. I think the lowest amount may be $25, but I get one of those whenever I need to buy something online.

It's not as easy as having a credit card, but I don't have one either 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't you use your debit card as a credit?


----------



## Chadwick

Go to wal mart get a prepaid card that should work!

For me I try to look at stuff like this as "do I want to help support this" and not that they are forcing me, it's just an attitude thing but helps you feel better.


----------



## ciwheeles

That's an excellent point of view  

Debit can be used as credit. I just don't do that because I worry about my checking account information getting stolen. 

I know plenty of people that do it without issue. I'm just a worry wart! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## VincekFarm

Does anyone know the Nigerian breeders that are going to be at Nationals this year? If they are breeders I like... or have goats out of I may be more inclined to pay & watch.

A little bit off topic... but do you know if Phoenix Farm is bringing Summer Bird to Nationals?


----------



## ciwheeles

I heard J-Nels isn't going, but maybe his goat's are. Rosasharn will be there with some does. They're selling bucklings.

No idea if Summer Bird is going. I imagine she is going, but I can ask Ashley. I'm meeting her and my friend this Friday to buy semen. 

Oh and Fields of Grace will be there for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> Does anyone know the Nigerian breeders that are going to be at Nationals this year? If they are breeders I like... or have goats out of I may be more inclined to pay & watch.
> 
> A little bit off topic... but do you know if Phoenix Farm is bringing Summer Bird to Nationals?


For sure the only ones I know of are Dill's and Ashley.. Not sure if she is bringing Bird since she hurt her shoulder I think..


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh I forgot about that! Probably not then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure is a bummer cause she would do really well..


----------



## VincekFarm

Oh well, I would have loved to see how she would have done though. :\
Thanks! 

Has anyone heard anything about Dragonfly, Fairlea, OMF or some of the other bigger farms in the North East?


----------



## VincekFarm

I bet a lot of breeders in the North East are holding out for 2016 though, like I am.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea it is. We somehow got to talking about Phoenix Farm with my LA guy last week and he was going on and on about how Summer Bird had the best udder he had ever seen on a Nigerian! He thought very highly of Ashley's goats and breeding. 

I think I heard a friend say Fairlea might be there, but yea it does see like a lot of people are holding out for PA.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

VincekFarm said:


> I bet a lot of breeders in the North East are holding out for 2016 though, like I am.


Yeah, I'm waiting for 2016 too! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I wonder if Kori-Brook dairy goats are going, almost every goat in my herd is somehow related to their animals.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm surprised not more of the breeders from around here are going... If I had a truck and trailer I sure would be! 
I can't wait for 2016 in PA though!!


----------



## ciwheeles

I have the opposite thing happening. Both my local breeder friends and so are going most of our club members and we're one of just a couple herds staying.  

I'm just waiting for 2016 too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

PA will be lots of fun!!  we should have a TGS meet up time  would be cool if we were all penned near each other


----------



## ciwheeles

Good idea! We'll all have to remember that because it would be awesome to arrange a TGS meet up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah, I'm coming out for 2016 too. Even though Louisville is closer. I have summer school though, and my volunteer job. I graduate in 2016 so PA will be my "senior trip."


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We will!  we can all have dinner together one night or something 

That will be so much fun Kayla!!  can't wait!!


----------



## Frosty

I can't say I am waiting for 2016 but if I am still around I might go. lol. I don't dare plan that far ahead. But if I am around I would buy you all dinner hows that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't talk like that Barbra!! You'll be around  
Would be great if you could come! At least to visit


----------



## Cadence

I'll be helping run the live streaming for the Nubian show and will be trying to post winner updates to the Facebook account!

Going to be a long drive, but super excited to have the chance to go back with our animals this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's super exciting!


----------



## Terra Mia

I'm glad they have the streaming. I didn't know about the $5.00 but good to know. 2015 Nationals will be in my state next year. I am really excited!! A WHOLE week of Amazing Goats......*Sigh****Now if I can just figure out how to pay for the WEEK of fun.....


----------



## ciwheeles

We should try to do a TGS pen section! That would be really fun. My club is the main one hosting PA so maybe I can pull some strings.  LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## VincekFarm

That would be great if we could all get together at PA! 
It's wonderful that your club is contributing so much for the 2016 Nationals, I bet it's very fun to be right in the mix of it all. 

Kayla- I graduate in 2016 too!! I feel like it'll be a great year!


----------



## ciwheeles

It is pretty neat getting to hear about all the planning. It's a lot, but the members in our club are all pretty active and supportive. And, the leaders in the club are just as awesome! It'll be exciting to hear more and go over the plans when we have our meeting in January 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> We should try to do a TGS pen section! That would be really fun. My club is the main one hosting PA so maybe I can pull some strings.  LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh that would be soo cool!!  all of us TGS'ers all together


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Natasha and I have been planning since what... This winter LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

Yep! As soon as we found out it would be in PA the frantically excited emails started! LOL! 
I really would loved to be involved in something that huge, but my 4-H group doesn't do much. :\
I have a TGS decal on one of my goat binders, I'll just make sure to walk around with it to attract fellow TGS members.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! ROFL!! We were planning what type of stall and that we wanted to pen together lol!! 

Mine broke up so don't feel too bad  LOL!

There ya go!! :ROFL:


----------



## caprine crazy

That would be cool to have a pen section. I don't have dairy goats, but at least I wouldn't have to scramble around trying to find all the TGSers to meet. That's awesome Natasha! 2016 will be a wonderful year! 

That's a great idea to go have dinner together Skyla!  That would be fun! Now y'all got me excited! Maybe we all could go to Hershey together. Go see how chocolate is made.


----------



## fishin816

I know this thread is a few days old, but I will be at the Nationals to meet any of you TGSers that are there!!! I will also be getting a goat from Phoenix Rising, Sensation's daughter, Revelation. I will be showing Revelation! So wish me luck with her! Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rev is a pretty doe  
Aren't you getting a Dorcas kid too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> That would be cool to have a pen section. I don't have dairy goats, but at least I wouldn't have to scramble around trying to find all the TGSers to meet. That's awesome Natasha! 2016 will be a wonderful year!
> 
> That's a great idea to go have dinner together Skyla!  That would be fun! Now y'all got me excited! Maybe we all could go to Hershey together. Go see how chocolate is made.


It would be!! 
Yay!  
Oh that's a good idea too!! Yummy!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Rev is a pretty doe
> Aren't you getting a Dorcas kid too?


Well, I was going to, but they said that she already had a reservation. But Rev is a Dorcas granddaughter, so next best thing! I don't expect to get the National CH with Rev, but at least a good placing!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She should place well  she's still young . And think, only one more leg and she will be finished in ADGA


----------



## ciwheeles

Rev is pretty nice. She only needs one more leg.  and as long as you make it into the top 25 goats in the class that is saying something  Lol. Or at least that's what my friend says.

I'm meeting up with Ashley and my friend tonight in northern MD. I'm picking up semen and we decided to get Dorcas too since Ashley is passing through and I'd like another finished foundation doe. 

I'm excited though! I get goats shipped and semen shipped and all that fun and I didn't even have to put up the effort of being at nationals. Lol




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Dorcas and Sensation! Very nice  lovely does  
So did Ashley sell most of what she had up??


----------



## ciwheeles

Yes definitely! Very well bred. . Carlene Wheeler really knew her stuff and Ashley's got a good eye for breeding too!


Yep, she has sold a lot.  Her mom is supposedly getting married and she has no one to help her. She's been trying to really cut her numbers and has talked about not even breeding in 2015 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She did  
Yah, Ashley has a very nice herd 

Oh really?! That's great for her mom  
I had heard she wasn't planning to breed this fall.. A bummer..


----------



## fishin816

I am excited about finishing Rev! There is an ADGA/AGS and NDGA show in September, and I cant wait to finish her! Ciwheels… are you really getting Dorcas?!?!? I might want a Dorcas kid later… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I am exvited about finishing Rev! There is an ADGA/AGS and NDGA show in September, and I cant wait to finish her! Ciwheels&#8230; are you really getting Dorcas?!?!? I might want a Dorcas kid later&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Well good luck!! Hopefully you do finish her at that show!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well good luck!! Hopefully you do finish her at that show!


Me too! So exciting!

Hey, did you hear about Rosasharn?!?!? They had a wreck on their way to the Nationals!! Their truck and camper overturned. They lost one goat, animal control took the other 17. All of the people are ok tho. I was looking forward to meeting them at the Nationals! I am just glad all of the people are ok&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

That's awesome Cade, good luck! 

Yep, I'm getting ready to go pick her up now! I most likely won't sell any does out of her, Cloudy, or Sensation this year but I should have some really nice bucklings from them that I'll have to sell.  I'll post my breeding schedule here next month

I had heard about Anne. That's just awful what happened.  It's at least good no people got hurt, but that must be an awful feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Not interested in a buck from Dorcas, because I want to keep one from my herd. I might get a doe in 2016 tho. Congrats on getting such an amazing doe! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just heard about Anne...  I feel so bad for them.. So glad they are all ok... Hopefully the rest of the goats went without harm... I cried when I read the article...


----------



## caprine crazy

Wow, I didn't hear about that! That's so devastating!  Wishing them a quick recovery.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's so sad.. They love their goats so much.. How devastating that must be!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Glad to hear all the folks survived, that's always been one of my greatest fears. Considering all the road miles I've hauled animals over the past 40-some years, I'm grateful to have been relatively accident free. Never take road safety for granted.

On a happier note, we won't be going to Nationals as planned. Well, not going isn't the happy part, :-( the _reason_ we aren't going is the happy part...we got a new family member!!

I'm pleased to introduce Parker, our new Malamute/Lab mix puppy. She is 13 weeks old and 22 pounds of energy. We're going to have to be very careful raising her, she tries to be such a good girl, but she's one of those "too smart for their own good" kinds.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Aw, she's adoreable! I think I'd rather stay with a new puppy than go to a goat show...maybe.


----------



## VincekFarm

Anyone who has paid for the livestreaming.. how is the video quality?


----------



## Emzi00

The quality is pretty good. Well worth the $5.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Urg... I so wish I had $5!! LOL! I spent most of my money at a sale my feed store was having...


----------



## fishin816

You guys gonna be watching the Nigerian show…???? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is love to and wanted too.. But I'm broke so can't pay for the live stream..


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, I'll watch if you'll be showing. Which class was it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should get a video for us Cade  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would be watching, but our internet is too crappy :lol:


----------



## VincekFarm

I wish I could watch the Nigerian show, but I'm working during it. 
You'll just have to give us every single detail!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> I wish I could watch the Nigerian show, but I'm working during it.
> You'll just have to give us every single detail!


I'm working too..  I had forgotten about that 

Agreed, all the details Cade 
I'd really like to know how Ida Special Order does  I have her son


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Cade, I'll watch if you'll be showing. Which class was it?


Yay! Three year old milking does&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Make sure to get pictures  I so wish I could watch! I live feeling your excitement though!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Make sure to get pictures  I so wish I could watch! I live feeling your excitement though!


I will get PLENTY of pics!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> I will get PLENTY of pics!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Good!


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, looking forward to watching.


----------



## CritterCarnival

fishin816 said:


> Yay! Three year old milking does&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I hope to be watching the Nigies, will look for you. I wonder if I can take screen grabs of the video feed?? I'll have to give it a shot and see if it works!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CritterCarnival said:


> I hope to be watching the Nigies, will look for you. I wonder if I can take screen grabs of the video feed?? I'll have to give it a shot and see if it works!


I did it last year on my iPod lol! It worked fairly well! Got some nice pics!


----------



## CritterCarnival

I'll have to find the instructions for my computer...it's new and I'm just learning how to make windows 8 work...:chin::shock:


----------



## CritterCarnival

goodness there's a ton of Alpines. Every class so far has had over 40 entries...enough to split each class mid way through and finish with the top 20 for final judging.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do believe there was over 500 Alpines this year, quite overwhelming :lol:


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Darn, I had to take a phone call just when they were doing Alpine Reserve Ch. Can anyone fill me in on who was reserve?


----------



## Emzi00

A Harmody doe. I'll find you which one, just a sec....


----------



## Emzi00

Harmody R Bria Cantata. It was the aged doe.


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Thanks!


----------



## ciwheeles

Loved the Apline that won GCH. It's funny. The owner and that same doe were at a local show a month ago. The doe won best in show in both rings! She was so gorgeous and well put together. It was so well deserved and it's great to see that doe go so far.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

She had to be well put together to get Best in Show TWICE in one show! And then get the National CH! 

We are getting prepared to head to Louisville! I can't wait to see Revelation and some of my all time favorite goats! So excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> She had to be well put together to get Best in Show TWICE in one show! And then get the National CH!
> 
> We are getting prepared to head to Louisville! I can't wait to see Revelation and some of my all time favorite goats! So excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


She sure was a lovely doe! 

If she has summer bird there tell her I'm a big fan  rofl!!

Good luck and have fun!!  so excited for you!


----------



## ciwheeles

She does have Bird!  It was good to see that. And Bird's son out of Baywatch made it into the spotlight sale! Ashley told me the news Friday. Really excited for her! 

I saw Rev on Friday too Cade. She looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh really?!? Woot woot!! I can't wait to hear how she does!! 
Really?!? That's awesome!!! So excited for her!


----------



## VincekFarm

Oh geez... now I may have to watch. LOL!
Lets see if I can dig up $5


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> Oh geez... now I may have to watch. LOL!
> Lets see if I can dig up $5


:lol:

Cade you have to record the reasons for her class Placings!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gah, I REALLY wish I could be watching the show!!!

Cade, somehow I missed this, but what doe are you getting?


----------



## fishin816

SUMMER BIRD WILL ***BE THERE***?!?!?? EEEEEEKKKK!!!!!! I AM ESTATIC!!!! I will let you guys know when she gets the CH! I will be listening to every reason why she places first over the class! LOL! 

Sydney ~ I am getting Revelation. Out of Phoenix Rising Sensation and Fairlea Hamlet. She needs one more leg to be a finished CH! 

Random ?… is there a BOB, and BIS at the Nationals…????


----------



## fishin816

AND I *REALLY* want that Bird/Baywatch kid… but not willing to pay eighty-thousand dollars… lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Cade!!



fishin816 said:


> AND I *REALLY* want that Bird/Baywatch kid&#8230; but not willing to pay eighty-thousand dollars&#8230; lol!


LOL! 
He will be at the Convention in ME in October  she has a doe kid (Candy kid) in the Colorama sale at the end of the show though


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Cade!!
> 
> LOL!
> He will be at the Convention in ME in October  she has a doe kid (Candy kid) in the Colorama sale at the end of the show though


Oooh! Yay! I might try to get that Candy kid!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure she will be real nice once fresh!


----------



## ciwheeles

That candy kid probably won't go for much cheaper then the Bird kid. Candy's already a GCH and she's at Nat's too. Should do well.  My friend got a buckling from that breeding that is super sharp looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Sydney ~ I am getting Revelation. Out of Phoenix Rising Sensation and Fairlea Hamlet. She needs one more leg to be a finished CH!


Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Do you have a picture of her?


Here ya go


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> That candy kid probably won't go for much cheaper then the Bird kid. Candy's already a GCH and she's at Nat's too. Should do well.  My friend got a buckling from that breeding that is super sharp looking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh I'm sure she will go for a pretty penny!!

Is Angry Bird (Candy's yrlg daughter) there? Or Special Order?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pretty girl


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, she kinda looks like a dairy goat!! She'll be good for your herd Cade, for sure.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, she kinda looks like a dairy goat!! She'll be good for your herd Cade, for sure.


You&#8230; You&#8230; you&#8230; APPROVE OF HER?!?!? ~Cries tears of joy!~ LOL! She should look like a dairy goat! She was VEEE on LA! Do you like her udder?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I approve. :lol: I'd like to see her higher in the escutcheon, and having more capacity. But otherwise she's nice. How old is she? She'd be one to keep a buck from.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish she had a bit of a stronger medial and just a tad more level over the loin, looks like she could use more brisket as well, but other than that, I like her


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Sydney, hush. She's good for him. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know, I know :laugh: I couldn't help myself


----------



## fishin816

No that's fine! I like to know what buck to breed her to! But don't tell me any more… 

So you think she has the quality to retain a buck kid…? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I approve. :lol: I'd like to see her higher in the escutcheon, and having more capacity. But otherwise she's nice. How old is she? She'd be one to keep a buck from.


Three&#8230; 2nd freshening i think?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, bred to the right buck. I'm just going to go cruise through your bucks page now....


----------



## fishin816

Bandit has a very strong chine and loin… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Three&#8230; 2nd freshening i think?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


3rd freshening  she was a yearling FF


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> 3rd freshening  she was a yearling FF


I wasn't for sure&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Bandit has a very strong chine and loin&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I was actually looking at him, can you show me pics of his dam & udder, and Blaze's?


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> No that's fine! I like to know what buck to breed her to! But don't tell me any more&#8230;
> 
> So you think she has the quality to retain a buck kid&#8230;?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, I like her udder much better than Dylan's dams' udder.


----------



## fishin816

I don't have dam's udder pics, but I will be seeing her at Louisville. So I can tell you then. It should be nice, cause she place 6th at the natls last year&#8230;












(sire's dam)&#8230; Revelation's granddam






&#8230; Blaze's dam












&#8230; and Dylan's dam just because








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to suggest breeding Rev to Bandit...


----------



## fishin816

Yay! That's what I was gonna do in the first place! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Well… this thread has gone from natls to udders… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry!!!!! Back to your regularly scheduled program... :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I'm going to suggest breeding Rev to Bandit...


I agree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I also agree  lol


----------



## fishin816

WE ARE AT THE NATIONALS!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot woot!!! 

Don't forget lots of pictures!


----------



## Emzi00

Lots and lots of pictures!! Looking forward to see you showing!


----------



## ciwheeles

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I'm sure she will go for a pretty penny!!
> 
> Is Angry Bird (Candy's yrlg daughter) there? Or Special Order?


Hmm, I'm almost positive I saw Ida on Friday. Pretty sure she's there. 

I'm not sure I saw Angry Bird. I think the only Bird colored goat I saw was Rock Candy (Bird was in the trailer due to her injury). It's possible though that I just missed her. There were three stalls of goats. :question:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh cool!  I have her son so am excited to see how she does  

 we'll just have to see  
Cade you have to update us on who Ashley has there :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is Cade showing today or tomorrow?


----------



## Emzi00

Tomorrow morning, it'll be earlier for you though Lindsey because of the time difference.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yah, 6:00...AM


----------



## Emzi00

Each class has been taking about 45 minutes. He's showing a 3 yo.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ashley has a lot in the 3yr old class!! Lol!

Looking at the show book (THANK YOU CritterCarnival!) and she does have Order with her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Contemplating tagging along for the Redmond nationals.... :chin:

Emma! You have given exactly 10,000 likes! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Too much? :slapfloor:

You should go.. :chin: And bring Babette......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should go Lacie!!  it would be much fun


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Too much? :slapfloor:
> 
> You should go.. :chin: And bring Babette......


I said tag along, not get stuck in that cluster.... nevermind.... :lol: I would like to be able to go to sleep on my own terms, not have to stay awake with 25 energy shots before it's my ring :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

If you go, we have to see you out there showing...  But if you go, say hi to Sydney, it won't kill you to be social for a little while.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You should go Lacie!!  it would be much fun


It'd be different for sure, won't be the old style I like, but some of them would still be pretty.

Still not sure, there's only one breed worth watching for me, anyhow.... Hmm... I do like goats, but I don't like people.... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

You could watch the Nigerians too, and rant about how much they stink. :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It won't kill you to be social for a little while.


Can I be social with a rusty fork and tetanus? 

No, but it might kill me  We'll see, I may or may not go. I hate Oregon...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Can I be social with a rusty fork and tetanus?
> 
> No, but it might kill me  We'll see, I may or may not go. I hate Oregon...


No.... 

Yeah, people freezing and stuff......Hitler.......


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Contemplating tagging along for the Redmond nationals.... :chin:
> 
> Emma! You have given exactly 10,000 likes! :ROFL:


yes yes yes yes! You should go!! I wanna see you!!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> yes yes yes yes! You should go!! I wanna see you!!


Sydney, your family should adopt me so I can go and help you with Mission Lacie....


----------



## fishin816

OMGosh!!!! Ellen Dorsey just let me walk Keena around!!!!!! I was SO nervous!!! And then I got to help MILK Rain-Beau!!!! AND I just got to see Birdy! I AM EXCITED!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, your family should adopt me so I can go and help you with Mission Lacie....


WHAT exactly does this mission entail?!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> WHAT exactly does this mission entail?!


I'm sorry, that information is top secret and will not be released to the general public.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, your family should adopt me so I can go and help you with Mission Lacie....


My family should adopt you just because that would be awesome :-D


----------



## Emzi00

As long as I can bring my goats... I've always wanted a sister.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm sorry, that information is top secret and will not be released to the general public.


Not even if I swing by and give Andretti some fork wounds?

I don't like plots and conspiracies against me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Soo... gonna flip the convo.... Cade, enjoying the Alpines?  :lol:

Congrats Cade, sounds like you're having a lot of fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> As long as I can bring my goats... I've always wanted a sister.


Of course you can, we've got plenty of space  I've always wanted a sister too


----------



## Emzi00

Can you give him a bullet wound instead....?

Not against you, but you are involved. I've already said too much. I have to shut up now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Can you give him a bullet wound instead....?
> 
> Not against, but you are involved. I've already said too much. I have to shut up now.


But a fork's easier to explain whilst crossing the border.... 

Nope, you haven't said enough, keep talking....


----------



## Emzi00

Find a better place to cross the border then....

I would possibly be putting myself in harm's way if I were to say more...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Find a better place to cross the border then....
> 
> I would possibly be putting myself in harm's way if I were to say more...


My people will be contacting you people.... :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

If you're going to keep saying that, I must request that you get me some people. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

May I see a picture of this Andretti to see why you hate him so?


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, for the well-being of your eyes, I recommend not looking at anything Colquitts....


----------



## goathiker

So, we're going to be showing goats, attending adoptions, and doing cloak and dagger at 2015 nationals? Awesome...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds like fun to me, Jill.


----------



## goathiker

Me too. I'll have 3 dry yearlings in the same class if they make the cut at Herd Jewels...I'll have to find someone to show one for me at both shows.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Where's herd jewels going to be at?


----------



## goathiker

It will be in Corvallis.


----------



## VincekFarm

Okay.. Okay. I caved, I'm watching Nigerian Juniors right now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

VincekFarm said:


> Okay.. Okay. I caved, I'm watching Nigerian Juniors right now.


Me too! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, for the well-being of your eyes, I recommend not looking at anything Colquitts....


Ditto....

You can't unsee anything, so be careful with what you're asking for.... Though I haven't decided which one I hate more... him or Dale.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And now... are you all trying to assassinate me? :lol: :slapfloor: Pretty much the only thing you do in a cloak with a dagger :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And now... are you all trying to assassinate me? :lol: :slapfloor: Pretty much the only thing you do in a cloak with a dagger :ROFL:


No.... :slapfloor: Well....... :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No.... :slapfloor: Well....... :shades:


.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> OMGosh!!!! Ellen Dorsey just let me walk Keena around!!!!!! I was SO nervous!!! And then I got to help MILK Rain-Beau!!!! AND I just got to see Birdy! I AM EXCITED!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sounds like your having an AMZING time!!  congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> Okay.. Okay. I caved, I'm watching Nigerian Juniors right now.


How are they looking?! Just got home from work


----------



## ciwheeles

Vincek said Ashley was 10th and 14th in Jr and Intr classes. I have no idea what happened with the Sr class.. 

*edit* - so apparently according to Fbook my friend was 2nd place senior kid. Wondering who was first..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Ashley took 10 with Summer Bird's daughter… I know that much. She said that the Candy kid probably won't go for a crazy amount of money… so I might just take a stab at that chance… and maybe even the Birdy son… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Ashley took 10 with Summer Bird's daughter&#8230; I know that much. She said that the Candy kid probably won't go for a crazy amount of money&#8230; so I might just take a stab at that chance&#8230; and maybe even the Birdy son&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Heard that 

Yah, I think you may get a good chance 

I'm sure the Birdy buck will go for more! Being where people will have time to research them and all  plus it's a Baywatch son lol!

You going to the convention??


----------



## VincekFarm

I have to agree w/ Skyla. Even if the dam wasn't a nice doe, just the buck being a Baywatch son makes him worth a pretty penny.


----------



## ciwheeles

True on the Bird son. I'm not super familiar with Bay Watch but he is a huge deal to a lot of breeders. Very famous. I think he's like deceased or something now too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> True on the Bird son. I'm not super familiar with Bay Watch but he is a huge deal to a lot of breeders. Very famous. I think he's like deceased or something now too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yep, dead a while now...


----------



## fishin816

So who all will be watching me show Revelation? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Heard that
> 
> Yah, I think you may get a good chance
> 
> I'm sure the Birdy buck will go for more! Being where people will have time to research them and all  plus it's a Baywatch son lol!
> 
> You going to the convention??


No, not going to the convention. I thought they were selling him here&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> So who all will be watching me show Revelation?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I wish I could! But I have to work 
 and I don't have $5 lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> No, not going to the convention. I thought they were selling him here&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, he will be in the Spot light sale at the end of the convention


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> So who all will be watching me show Revelation?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I will. You must be pretty special if I'm getting up before ten to watch you show a Nigie..


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> So who all will be watching me show Revelation?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'll be watching for Summer Bird so...might as well watch you too :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I will. You must be pretty special if I'm getting up before ten to watch you show a Nigie..


:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I will. You must be pretty special if I'm getting up before ten to watch you show a Nigie..


:lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Speaking of Birdy… she is TINY! I thought she looked bigger in the pictures! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Speaking of Birdy&#8230; she is TINY! I thought she looked bigger in the pictures!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh no! TINY little girl she is! :lol: I was surprised when I saw her the first time lol!


----------



## VincekFarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'll be watching for Summer Bird so...might as well watch you too :lol:


 I will be watching for Summer Bird as well, if you happen to get in the camera's view then I guess than it could be said that I was watching you too. 
I really just wouldn't mind saying that I have son out of a doe that did "really well" at the nationals.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all wanna watch for Order too?!? Lol!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Y'all wanna watch for Order too?!? Lol!


Ida Special Order? She is in the same class as Rev!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Ida Special Order? She is in the same class as Rev!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes!  I have her son 
Yep!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll watch for you Skyla...unless my internet goes out again :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Thanks  
She is a Cou three year old


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yearlings are in now!


----------



## ciwheeles

Eeeek! I'm so freaking excited!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ashley has Her Uproar doe in this class right?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Red goat on left! :lol:


----------



## VincekFarm

That's not her. 
I saw her a bit further back in the line w/ Ashley holding her.


----------



## COgoatLover25

VincekFarm said:


> That's not her.
> I saw her a bit further back in the line w/ Ashley holding her.


Couple people said it was :chin: Guess I should know before I post :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Did Ashley bring Lady In Red? (That's who your talking about right?) 

I didn't think she had any more Uproar daughters...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was gonna say didn't quite look like Ashley lol!

Yes, she brought Lady


----------



## VincekFarm

Lol! I think she's 8th right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How many in the class?


----------



## VincekFarm

She behind the girl w/ the red doe pictured.


----------



## VincekFarm

8 out of 20 I believe.


----------



## ciwheeles

That's not bad.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, duh...I just looked at the picture I posted...:hammer:
My computer posted that one and deleted the other one...
( the right one lol )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not bad 

Lol Lindsay


----------



## VincekFarm

She has Summer Tune in the ring now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that doe  
I'm a Summer Knight fan if y'all haven't noticed lol! I love his daughters


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol! What's not to love? He's a super nice buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He was  and has some lovely daughters


----------



## VincekFarm

He's taking an eternity to measure this one big doe. :\


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
They should just measure them as they go into the ring! Much faster that way!


----------



## VincekFarm

This is big class.. and the camera quality sucks right now. All we look at is butts, courtesy of the camera handler.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I'm headed out to milk... Will catch up in between goats


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's your pics Skyla...if my computer posts the right ones :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Guessing that is Ida in 3rd? Awesome!!


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone know someone down there they could call to wrestle the camera man? I'm tired of looking at shavings and butts.... But, if I ever go to nationals, I'll remember to drop a few pounds with the featuring of behinds. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Here's your pics Skyla...if my computer posts the right ones :lol:


That's them!  first and third! Not bad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> Guessing that is Ida in 3rd? Awesome!!


Those are my friends Recorded Grades 
Ida is in the three yr old class next


----------



## ciwheeles

That would explain why they look nothing like Nigis.. Hahaha Congrats to your friend though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> That would explain why they look nothing like Nigis.. Hahaha Congrats to your friend though!


:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Seriously, does anyone have Cade's number? I'd even call shock, this camera sucks. Can we get the cameramen to switch..?


----------



## VincekFarm

Ashley got 17 out of 20


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

On to the awaited class of three year olds!


----------



## VincekFarm

Ida, Rev and Firework all just went in


----------



## Emzi00

I saw Cade!! Cool beans!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Screen shots! Remember screen shots lol!
No Candy?


----------



## VincekFarm

Ashley is showing Candy. She looks good!


----------



## VincekFarm

I would if I knew how!!! >:O


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh good 

LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

VincekFarm said:


> I would if I knew how!!! >:O


Are you on a Mac?


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone else screaming at their computer telling Cade to pull her head up higher? She looks very sloppy with it out like that..


----------



## ciwheeles

> Screen shots! Remember screen shots lol!


Haha I second that!

The suspense is killing me!! Gah!


----------



## VincekFarm

Dell.
Rev doesn't look like she's behaving very well..


----------



## VincekFarm

YES! Oh my gosh Emma! It's not just me!


----------



## COgoatLover25

VincekFarm said:


> Dell.
> Rev doesn't look like she's behaving very well..


This link might help

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tk772ajAbfOITWpnz8XI9AQ&bvm=bv.71126742,d.b2U


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be sure to yell at him when he gets back... :lol: She doesn't look like she's behaving, but better than the ones who were jumping all over..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'll be sure to yell at him when he gets back... :lol: She doesn't look like she's behaving, but better than the ones who were jumping all over..


LOL Emma!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't show a lot, and even I can manage to keep the dang goat's head up.  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm Sure he's real nervous too..


----------



## VincekFarm

He looks very sassy when he stands w/ his hand on his hip.


----------



## Emzi00

He shouldn't be, he's doing fine. Besides that. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's popcorn goats at this show too? :ROFL: 

CADE!!! KEEP HER HEAD UP!!!!!!!! :GAAH:


----------



## ciwheeles

COgoatLover25 said:


> This link might help
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wikihow.com%2FTake-a-Screenshot-on-a-Dell&ei=EY3GU9L5FcTc8AGZnoGAAg&usg=AFQjCNE-WAptk772ajAbfOITWpnz8XI9AQ&bvm=bv.71126742,d.b2U


That just blew my mind, I never knew how to do that! :ROFL:

Eek, if he would just keep her head up.


----------



## Emzi00

You should see them Lacie, it's hilarious! Not as bad as the Juniors, but to see a full grown goat misbehaving like that... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

ciwheeles said:


> That just blew my mind, I never knew how to do that! :ROFL:
> 
> Eek, if he would just keep her head up.


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

He's going to come back to a mob... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sassy :lol: 

No, but that's a lot of goats and your on cam... I know I would be nervous! Lol!

Popcorn goats :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

He does look very sassy.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gosh I wish I could see it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

In other news, I think I could identify which judge is which just by seeing their butts now....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## ciwheeles

Emzi00 said:


> In other news, I think I could identify which judge is which just by seeing their butts now....


Hahahahaha :lol:

If someone didn't see the previous posts about the poor camera skills that would sound so creepy. LOL :ROFL:


----------



## VincekFarm

Since I'm going to miss it, can someone PM me and tell me the placings of Ashley's goats in this class and how Summer Bird makes out?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The _grown_ does are jumping around? :shocked: :shocked: Oh my gosh, that has to be embarrassing!

Are they good looking dairy butts? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will do if I see it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pic of Cade...I think? Can't see very well...my screens all weird


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ciwheeles said:


> Hahahahaha :lol:
> 
> If someone didn't see the previous posts about the poor camera skills that would sound so creepy. LOL :ROFL:


:slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Pic of Cade...I think? Can't see very well...my screens all weird


:doh:


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, he was letting her head down way farther earlier..


----------



## ciwheeles

Grown does jumping around?! Lol

That's almost as bad as a yearling at our last show. She was laying down and the poor owner was trying to push her up and drag her. But he did at least have a sense of humor about it. Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just glad that all the people I know are easily recognized. You can't hardly see any numbers. Cade is sassy, and my alpine friends are bright, bright blonde.


----------



## VincekFarm

It's even worse when a goat misbehaves and it isn't even your goat! LOL!


----------



## ciwheeles

Well he is buying Rev so I guess now it kind of is his goat.. LOL What a way to get introduced! Hahahaha


----------



## Emzi00

Rev is 21st. Candy is 7th, 3rd udder.


----------



## VincekFarm

Thanks, Ida?


----------



## VincekFarm

Out of how many does?


----------



## Emzi00

I have no clue... Wasn't paying that close of attention.


----------



## Emzi00

25 does in the 3 yo class.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

VincekFarm said:


> Thanks, Ida?


12th or 11th...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ida was 12th...unlike some people I pay attention  :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Not bad with Candy and Ida  That's a lot of does!

Can someone let me know how Sen doe in the 4yr old class?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, well 6th place was an Urban Acres doe.  I paid attention to that.


----------



## fishin816

Rev ended up taking 19… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

21… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Cade, I have a bone to pick with you....


----------



## ciwheeles

Thanks 

That's not bad Cade. Good job


----------



## Emzi00

But before I do that Cade, can you go slap the cameraman? You looked good out there Cade.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> But before I do that Cade, can you go slap the cameraman? You looked good out there Cade.


Slapped the cameraman&#8230;???? Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, a lot of people are tired of looking at shavings and butts... I'm not going to watch anymore, just wanted to see your class.

But really, keep the dang goat's head UP!! She'd have looked so much better if you'd pulled it up real high.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

all we see is the judges butts! :lol:

Good job Cade! I even got to watch you a bit  

Can't wait to see how well Birdy does! though I have to leave in like 35min for work..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

About to the point where you think you're going to pull her head off, but without choking her out, would have been perfect


----------



## fishin816

What bone to pick?!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Birdy didn't place high! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, Riley took 1st/1st with her recorded grade yearling..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cade was showing Rev all the other goats :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Birdy didn't place high!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


no, but the class is far from over... she still has the chance to place well


----------



## ciwheeles

Where did Bird place? Anything on Sensation?


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh it hasn't placed yet. Hahaha 

Cade you had me freaking!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, Riley took 1st/1st with her recorded grade yearling..


Thanks!
Lindsay posted pics of it  And Riley texted me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ciwheeles said:


> Where did Bird place? Anything on Sensation?


there are two goats that look like Sensation :lol: trying to figure out who is who! LOL!


----------



## ciwheeles

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> there are two goats that look like Sensation :lol: trying to figure out who is who! LOL!


Gah! She does have white on part of her face.. She's gold though and that is such a common color.  Thank you so much 

Does anyone know if Ashley had Silver Lining entered?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks!
> Lindsay posted pics of it  And Riley texted me


Well I'm sure behind! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

ciwheeles said:


> Gah! She does have white on part of her face.. Thank you so much
> 
> Does anyone know if Ashley had Silver Lining entered?


I believe she took 20th.


----------



## fishin816

Birdy didn't place high! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Yah, sliver took 20th

ok, just saw the doe I thought could be her and it wasnt.. lol!


----------



## fishin816

11 for Birdy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not bad, a good sized Class

Sensation?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bird is 12th..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

i *think* sensation is 13...


----------



## fishin816

12! Sorry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

How many goats? 

I'd be proud of 12th.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know :lol:

Leaving for work ttyl


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> How many goats?
> 
> I'd be proud of 12th.


19

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Good, that's a nice size class.  Woo Woo! Thank you Cade!

So Bird finished only 11th? Bummer..


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks!
> Lindsay posted pics of it  And Riley texted me


You have a cell phone?!?


----------



## VincekFarm

I suppose Mark wasn't entirely fond of Ashley's herd... or he just prefers a different style.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Mark is an Alpine guy, so if he's judging the Nigerians, chances are he's looking for something that really wows him. 
Not saying anything against her herd (I don't know what her herd looks like), just saying that most Nigerians don't really have the wow factor yet.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good job Cade!  Next time keep her head up


----------



## sassykat6181

Are the placings posted anywhere online? I'd love to see who's at the top


----------



## VincekFarm

I figured that out real fast when he was judging a NY show in June. 
He chose an Alpine for his BDIS and also placed Alpines very high in all showmanship classes. 
You are right, they don't but most are coming along from what I've seen. 

This is off topic but... how do you like the flavor of Alpine milk? I've heard it isn't very tasty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't really drink the milk from my Alpines, but normally it's got a sweet taste to it, and it's a lot like cows milk. There are some lines out there that have really rank milk though.


----------



## Emzi00

.......... I bet Colquitts is really rank.........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not willing to find out.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> You have a cell phone?!?


No  iPod to her iPad lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm not willing to find out.....


I'll give you $20 if you go up to Linda and ask to try some.....


----------



## ciwheeles

Well it happens. Every judge has what they like. Just gotta not take it personally . 

J-Nels was in first place in one class with some doe named Cookie Dough


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. They all like different styles 

Here are screen shots I got 

1 Candy(really bad one.. My screen closed out on me -_- )

2 Order(not the best.. Camera man wasn't at the best angle...)

3 Birdy


----------



## ciwheeles

Nice! They looked good, but your right the camera man's angle sucked . Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. Wasn't the best.. :/


----------



## Emzi00

At least some of the ladies liked the view of Mark's butt.... I preferred the goats.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep's sisters are in the ring now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They made the cut!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll give you $20 if you go up to Linda and ask to try some.....


.... I... I'm sorry... did I do something to you? Do you really hate me that much? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

10th and 15th place


----------



## fishin816

Oh darn! The munchies just went in the ring when we left! I will have to see them! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

What does it mean to 'make the cut'??


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> .... I... I'm sorry... did I do something to you? Do you really hate me that much? :lol:


.....yes..... remember that one night you passed out drunk, and almost got us arrested because of the body in the back...? :lol:  But no, quite the opposite...


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> What does it mean to 'make the cut'??


Top 25

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> What does it mean to 'make the cut'??


Depending on the size of the class they pick the top 20 goats and excuse the rest..
If there is only like 20 some odd goats then they just keep them in..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Oh darn! The munchies just went in the ring when we left! I will have to see them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You heading home Cade?


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You heading home Cade?


Nope&#8230; we went back to our camper to get aomething to eat&#8230;

So&#8230; why do you guys think Rev didn't place high? Because of her head? Because she was dragging? What was it?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

OH!!! I also got my picture taken with my all time favorite goat!!! RAIN-BEAU! She was the sweetest doe! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> .....yes..... remember that one night you passed out drunk, and almost got us arrested because of the body in the back...? :lol:  But no, quite the opposite...


Can't say that rings a bell.... :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

When their heads aren't up, they look very sloppy. She wasn't behaving very well. She looked kinda chubby too..


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No  iPod to her iPad lol!


Darn! lol I need an iSomething! Lol! I kind of want an iPhone. Just for all the cute cases they have to put on them. Lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Can't say that rings a bell.... :chin:


Remember..? We forgot to take care of the shovels......


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> When their heads aren't up, they look very sloppy. She wasn't behaving very well. She looked kinda chubby too..


Yeah she looked chubby! She got free choice sweet feed and alfalfa! She is gonna be put on a diet when we get home!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Here is me with my dream goat&#8230;








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

A dairy doe shouldn't ever be chubby... it shows that they are putting that food into fat and not milk.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Here is me with my dream goat&#8230;
> View attachment 73897
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I want a picture like that with Babette. It's cute.


----------



## ciwheeles

fishin816 said:


> Here is me with my dream goat&#8230;
> View attachment 73897
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


What doe is that?

I don't think Rev looked to chubby or anything when I saw her Friday. I think it was probably a combination of she wasn't super thrilled, her head should have been higher, and the judge just had a type in mind. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms

fishin816 said:


> Here is me with my dream goat&#8230;
> View attachment 73897
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That is so sweet! Gotta  that Rain Beau!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck with that Emma, she doesn't like kisses :laugh: She's a hugger


----------



## fishin816

Yeah, they feed her alright. But she MILKS. 7+ lbs per day!

Emma, here is a bad picture of Bandit's dam's udder.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Good luck with that Emma, she doesn't like kisses :laugh: She's a hugger


I'll take what I can get. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Top 25
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


And what happens if you make the top 25?


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> What doe is that?
> 
> I don't think Rev looked to chubby or anything when I saw her Friday. I think it was probably a combination of she wasn't super thrilled, her head should have been higher, and the judge just had a type in mind. :shrug:


SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Rain-Beau 3*M AR 2*D AR&#8230; yeah&#8230; I have that memorized from the top of my head!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> And what happens if you make the top 25?


Nothing&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh 

I can't say much as I only saw the reasons for that class...

Love the picture


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cade, I love the picture of you and Rain Beau!


----------



## ciwheeles

fishin816 said:


> SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Rain-Beau 3*M AR 2*D AR&#8230; yeah&#8230; I have that memorized from the top of my head!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


She's a nice solid looking doe! 

I guess I'm fired for not having heard of her? Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hallie's sister Lynnhaven SS French Silk (I think that's what her name was lol!)


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> She's a nice solid looking doe!
> 
> I guess I'm fired for not having heard of her? Lol


Yes you are fired from all goats&#8230; send Dorcas and Cloudy down to my house and send the other goats wherever&#8230; LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Riley's doe Ezzie just too Natl' CH!!!!! AHHH!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Didn't Rain Beau get DQed? I didn't see her in the class :chin:


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Didn't Rain Beau get DQed? I didn't see her in the class :chin:


Yep&#8230; she was a HAIR&#8230; and I mean it wasn't even half an inch over!!!! Her owner said it was because her hooves needed to be more trimmed up. I was excited to see her kick butt! But she didn't&#8230; sigh&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah well, still OH


----------



## ciwheeles

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hallie's sister Lynnhaven SS French Silk (I think that's what her name was lol!)


Ooo pretty! I love seeing the munchies!


----------



## ciwheeles

fishin816 said:


> Yes you are fired from all goats&#8230; send Dorcas and Cloudy down to my house and send the other goats wherever&#8230; LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:ROFL::lol::slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Did Son*Sation LaManchas show up?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Did Son*Sation LaManchas show up?


It sure... I didn't hear any in the Placings of jr does...


----------



## CritterCarnival

Scottyhorse said:


> And what happens if you make the top 25?


If it's a big class, they keep the top 20 in the ring and excuse everybody else. So if you "make the cut" you get to stay in the ring and go for the win.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Skyla, this is Morning Dew right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes ma'am that's her!!  great pics!! &D I love that doe!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes ma'am that's her!!  great pics!! &D I love that doe!


I recognized her by her udder :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Better than trying to look at numbers! :lol:


----------



## AvyNatFarm

I just looked at the Nubian champions. They are huge compared to my NDs!! :lol: 
They are so pretty! Can't wait to see all the breed winners. It's the best kind of window shopping. ;-)


----------



## fishin816

We won the silent auction! We got a LOVELY little doe from Gypsy Moon! She is FLASHY, and has awesome confromation! I love her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's awesome Cade!!! So happy for you!!! :dance: :leap: :stars:


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> We won the silent auction! We got a LOVELY little doe from Gypsy Moon! She is FLASHY, and has awesome confromation! I love her!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You should post pics or say nothing :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## fishin816

flash!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very pretty gal Cade


----------



## fishin816

She has extremely sharp withers and a lovely topline! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats Cade!


----------



## fishin816

AND, as a plus she is flashy! AND, she's NOT A BUCKSKIN! WOOT WOOT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Um... Cade... She IS a buckskin... Just has an extensive white overlay  :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Jokes on you!!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Well its not the dull buckskin… that I despise so much… 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know  I just had to make a point :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know  I just had to make a point :laugh:


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Buck skin in Nigerians must be like Chamoisee in Alpines. Once you have one pretty soon that's what all your kids are...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's a very common color  we've only ever had two buckskin kids born here... Lol! And neither were from my buckskin doe! :lol:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's a very common color  we've only ever had two buckskin kids born here... Lol! And neither were from my buckskin doe! :lol:


LUCKY YOU!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't mind the color.. It's not my favorite, but it doesn't bother me  I DO like light buckskin though


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't mind the color.. It's not my favorite, but it doesn't bother me  I DO like light buckskin though


I KIND OF like light buckskin, I am not going to say I want one, because I wanted ONE dark buckskin, and look at all the blessings of buckskin I have now. Grr&#8230; I am just glad to have some flash added to my herd!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

This was my favorite kid born this year  a moonspoted light buckskin


----------



## VincekFarm

I personally prefer a red buckskin.. 
I've gotten way too many dark buckskin kids out of Birdy this year! :\
I love the coloring on that kid Skyla.. who was he/she out of?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's little Pip out of Puffy and Chase  she was my favorite kid  that picture does her no Justice as I was the one feeding her and taking the picture :lol:


----------



## fishin816

The girls are loaded up! Illinois bound!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a safe trip home Cade


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That doeling looks so happy! Love to color, congrats Cade!


----------

